# Codesys 2.3.9.40 Visualisierungsproblem "Schlüsselwörter müssen groß geschrieben...."



## KingHelmer (4 November 2013)

*Codesys 2.3.9.40 Visualisierungsproblem "Schlüsselwörter müssen groß geschrieben...."*

Hi,

habe seit einer Weile Probleme beim Übersetzen meiner Software im Codesys.
Wenn ich auf einloggen  gehe oder die Übersetzenfunktion direkt nutze (Projekt-Alles übersetzen) dann wird der Login mit dem Fehler unterbrochen:"Schlüsselwörter müssen groß geschrieben werden".

Ein erneutes Übersetzen bewirkt, dass die Software übertragen wird und auch komplett funktioniert??!?!?!??!???!?!?!?

So, nun habe ich die Wurzel der Fehlermeldungen durch schrittweises Löschen herausgefunden. 
Ich ändere in meiner Visualisierung einen REAL-Wert im Programm in den GLOBAL RESISTENT Variablen.
Das mache ich auch mit vielen anderen Werten, wo es aber einwandfrei funktioniert.

Der Wert heißt rSubValTemp, rAddValTemp, rSubValHumid und rAddValHumid
NUR bei diesen 4 Werten gibt es den Fehler. Ich kann aber NICHTS falsches erkennen.

Der Wert ist normal deklariert und funktioniert auch trotz der Fehlermeldung einwandfrei.

Kennt dieses Phenomen jemand oder muss ich mich nun für immer damit abfinden, dass hier Fehler angezeigt werden, die nicht vorhanden sind?
Sowas nervt mich.....

Grüße, 
Flo


----------



## Serenus (11 November 2013)

Hallo Flo,

ich habe gerade das selbe Problem in meinem Programm. Wenn ich dann einen Doppelklick auf die Fehlermeldung mache springe ich zur Hardwarekonfiguration. Bei mir steht die Fehlermeldung übrigens 2 mal. Hast Du für dieses Problem schon eine Lösung, bzw. weißt wo der Fehler liegt?


----------



## Serenus (11 November 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt den Fehler gefunden. 
Bei einem Rechteckelement in der PLC_VISU habe ich unter dem Punkt "Eingabe" -> "Dialogtitel" 'Max Timing' bzw 'Min Timing' geschrieben. Der Compiler erkennt wohl Max bzw Min als Schlüsselwort und gibt daher den Fehler 3902 raus. Ändere ich den Dialogtitel z.B. in 'MAX Timing' oder 'Max_Timing' verschwindet der Fehler.

Ich hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen.

Gruß
Serenus


----------



## KingHelmer (11 November 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Problemlösung.
Es ist nicht selbstverständlich, dass ein "Neuer" nachdem er ein problem für sich gelöst hat, es auch dem Forum mitteilt.

Ein dickes "Danke" hierfür!

In meinem Fall waren es die Schlüsselwörter "SUB" und "ADD".
Und dies muss man tatsächlich nur im "Dialogtitel"-Feld ändern. Im "Tooltip"-Feld sind die Schlüsselworte egal.

meiner Meinung nach ist das ein BUG in der Codesys Software. Denn hier dürften Schlüsselworte nicht betrachtet werden.

Grüße, 
Florian


----------



## riesermauf (11 November 2013)

Hallo KingHelmer

ist deine Codesys Version 2.3.9.40 die aktuelle Version von Wago oder doch direkt von Codesys.

Gruß


----------



## KingHelmer (16 November 2013)

Hi,
Bin gerade im ausland unterwegs, daher die späte antwort!

Ich habe die aktuelle version von wago!

Grüße, florian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Methi (18 März 2017)

Nach stundenlangem Suchen noch eine Stelle - dort ist die Fehlermeldung aber berechtigt.
Nur funktioniert dort das automatische Formatieren nicht:

In den Eigenschaften von Bausteinen im CFC Editor.


----------



## oliver.tonn (19 März 2017)

Ich musste bei Codesys 2 die Erfahrung machen, das die Funktion "Alles bereinigen" oft der beste Freund von einem ist. Falls Du mal auf ein unerklärbares Verhalten stößt führ alles bereinigen aus.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------

